# Bass/Baritone Lieder?



## tannhaeuser

Hi there.

Anyone have any suggestions of Lieder in the Bass-Baritone region? Somewhat within the ranges of G to G, two octaves.

Thanks!
Tannhäuser


----------



## GoneBaroque

Brahms - Four Serious Songs would be my first choice but there is a great deal of Brahms that would be suitable. You might also look into Mahler and Carl Loewe. stepping out of the German language there is Shostakovich and Mussorgsky, particularly the Songs and Dances of Death.


----------



## Jeremy Marchant

Shostakovich immediately came to mind: from _Four romances on verses by Pushkin _(form the thirties), to the late _Four verses of Captain Lebyadkin _to texts by Dostoevsky - both for bass and piano. Can't comment on the range.

I'm sure all those other Russian composers will have written for basses and baritones, too, and Mr Wikipedia will tell you what.


----------



## Lukecash12

Tchaikovsky made some contributions in this realm that don't often get touted.


----------



## tannhaeuser

Sadly Wikipedia, my most loyal servant, has failed me on this account.

Will look into the Shostakovich. Whilst I love his quartets and symphonies, his Lieder had not really impressed me. Let's hope those two changes my mind!


----------



## tannhaeuser

GoneBaroque said:


> Brahms - Four Serious Songs would be my first choice


Ah the vier ernster gesänge has been left to rot at the bottom of my itunes. Time to bring it out!

Danke schön


----------



## Barelytenor

Schubert has written a ton of stuff for bass-baritone. Try Winterreise and Lieder Eines Fahrendes Gesellen.


----------



## xuantu

I know three Schubert songs that were intended for a bass voice and have been frequently taken up by bass-baritones (but no other voice could do them).
Der Wanderer, D493
Gruppe aus dem Tartarus II, D583 
Prometheus, D674
Hugo Wolf, who famously said "sculptors must sing bass", had produced three Michelangelo songs.


----------



## Barelytenor

Barelytenor said:


> Schubert has written a ton of stuff for bass-baritone. Try Winterreise and Lieder Eines Fahrendes Gesellen.


Oops, I mean the _Ausgewählte Lieder. _Baritone Robert Holl has an excellent recording of them, including An Die Musik, Die Forelle, Der Wanderer, etc. Mahler wrote the_ Lieder Eines Fahrendes Gesellen_ or _Songs of a Wayfarer._ Thanks to Il Penseroso for the catch.


----------



## Il_Penseroso

Barelytenor said:


> Oops, I mean the _Ausgewählte Lieder. _Baritone Robert Holl has an excellent recording of them, including An Die Musik, Die Forelle, Der Wanderer, etc. Mahler wrote the_ Lieder Eines Fahrendes Gesellen_ or _Songs of a Wayfarer._ Thanks to Il Penseroso for the catch.


Never mind Barelytenor, I do often such little mistakes too 

***

@Tannhäuser: I'm now working on some Russian songs by Glinka, Borodin, Mussorgsky and others together with my friend. He is an amateur (but quite good) basso, I think you'll find a lot of good materials among the Russian songs.


----------



## xuantu

I have a question though. Does this "Ausgewählte Lieder" have any specific meaning besides "selected lieder"? Are these songs considered a special group?


----------



## Operadowney

The Schumann Dichterliebe cycle sits nicely for baritone in the low voice.
Some Brahms songs I could recommend: Sonntag, Sapphische Ode.


----------

